# some jigs and lures



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

me and my dad are starting a tackle buisness and have been making jigs ,bass jigs,blade baits,bucktails , worm harnesses, buzzbaits.

jigs








buzzbaits








blade baits


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like some nice baits, blue skirt jigs with a black worm trailer is a favorite of mine. Best of luck with your buisness!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

here is some of my bass killers more in my photo pal


----------

